# Sterne erstellen?



## Chnobli (29. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,
hat von euch einer ne Idee wie ich sterne erstellen kann? So einen "weltraumhintergrund" ?
Gibts da nen Filter? Oder sowas? Grüße Chnobli


----------



## Ken89 (29. Oktober 2007)

so weit ich weiß gibt es brushes

aber wenn du wie angesprochen ein Weltraumhintergrund gestalten möchtest, gehe ich davon aus, das die Sterne so klein sind, das die nicht mehr sichtbar sein werden, oder für das menschliche Auge nur noch als kleine Punkte. Darum würde ich mit einem Pinselwerkzeug einfach kleine Punkte setzten und diese gegebenenfalls noch mit hellem Schlagschatten zum "leuchten" bringen.


----------



## Chnobli (29. Oktober 2007)

Zunächst, danke für die superschnelle Antwort!
Okay gut aber wenn man so 3-400 Sterne "zeichnen" will ist das bissl doof! 
Aber ich könnts ma mit nehm Muster versuchen!
Ps: An was ich eher gedacht hätte wär so ein Störfilter oder sowas, gibts soetwas nicht? (Also ins Schwarz weiße Punkte "reinstören")


----------



## Leola13 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

Greg Martin hilft dir weiter : starfield

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sepp05 (30. Oktober 2007)

Also um einen simplen Sternenhimmel zu bekommen kann man eine kleine Pinselspitze nehmen und das ganze Bild damit "volltupfen"! Danach gibt man der Ebene einen "Schein nach aussen" und das Ganze sieht schon okay aus!

Wenns komplizierter aussehen soll dann würde ich doch eher auf das tut von leola13 zurückgreifen


----------



## Chnobli (30. Oktober 2007)

danke für die Hilfe,
danke fürs tut 

Werd ich mal durcharbeiten, auch wenn meine Englisch Kenntnisse nicht die besten sind, bzw mein Photoshop deutsch is^^


----------

